# [SOLVED] My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay i've never had this problem before. This morning i turned on my PC and everything was fine. I used it all through out the morning without any problems and suddenly they just popped up. 

I tried restarting my PC but that didn't help. Like even when i restart my PC from the very beginning like when my DELL logo pops up i see the lines. Also i can't use my PC on normal mode it keeps restarting after i put my password in.. im only able to use it on safe mode and even on safe mode the lines show up none stop. 

I've tried google but most of the answers are that the monitor doesn't work anymore and to get a new one. Well i personally thought that could be the problem so i connected my TV to see if the lines showed up and they did.. So it can't be my monitor. 

I opened up my PC to see if maybe something popped out of place or something, but everything looks fine. But i am a total noob when it comes to PC hardware, but everything does look like it's in the right place. 

there is a plug just hanging out called "P4" but i don't know if it's meant to be like that or what.. 

this is my PC info 

*Dell Inspiron 530s (slim) 
Windows 7 home premium 
Radeon X1300/X1550 Series 
* 

I also noticed that in my device manager under (display adapters) 
i now have two 
Radeon X1300/X1550 Series 
and Radeon X1300/x1550 Series Secondary 

I have no idea where this secondary came from, i don't remember ever seeing a secondary. 

I don't know if the lines are showing up in the image below or not since i can't tell with the lines on my screen right now.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

I think its your cordto the screen. Thathappend to my xbox360 and it was the cord.


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

no i checked the cords. everything is plugged in firmly.
I also noticed that when im in my desktop the lines are pink and blue or all pink. and they change any time i move the mouse..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

Doc, it sounds like you've done all the right things. Since you notice the lines when you first start the computer up, this means it's not a driver problem. Gaming's check the cable idea is a good one. If the connections are tight and screwed in, all you could do is swap out the cable if you have another in the house. I'm pretty sure your video card is on it's way out and needs to be replaced.


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

Well i bought my pc in 2007 so kinda sucks that my video card would die out in 4 years but i'm thinking that is the problem as well. Everything seems to be plugged in tight so that has to the problem then.

Im going to take my PC to a local pc repair shop tomorrow so that they can just re-check that everything is plugged in correctly. Fred what would be a good video card for me to get? that would also fit in my PC. I'm just looking for something that does the job.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

As far as a card, you could search Newegg.com. They have options you can choose to narrow your search. You have to know some specifics though. Like the type of slot in your PC, what kind of connection you need on the back for a monitor, etc.

If you download GPU-Z, run the program, then click the little camera in the upper right, it will save a screen shot you can upload and I can see the details.


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

It won't let me run the program in safe mode and im unable to start my PC normally since it restarts after i put my user log in password.
is there any other way i can get the info that you need in safe mode?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

I just looked up your model PC on Dell's site and the specs say you have a PCI Express X16 slot in your computer. You could see if Speccy will run in Safe Mode. I'm not sure, I don't use it. 

Here are a bunch of video cards you can look through and find something in your price range and check reviews. Since you want something simple (not for gaming), avoid anything that mentions a requirement for a large power supply. You'd have to pull the side cover off your PC and see what the wattage is of your current power supply. Make sure the connectors on the new card match the cable you're using for your monitor. I think your old card was was 256MB, so most of the ones listed have twice the memory.


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

I was able to run Speccy but it wasn't able to detect everything. 
thanks for the link to those video cards. God they are pricy lol..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*



DrBarney said:


> God they are pricy lol..


:laugh: I know

Look under Graphics or Motherboard. You're looking to verify the type of PCI slots in the computer. Should be something like PCI Express X16


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

What I meant was the cord may be in corretly but it could be the wire it self or it could be what Fred said


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*



Fred Garvin said:


> I know
> 
> Look under Graphics or Motherboard. You're looking to verify the type of PCI slots in the computer. Should be something like PCI Express X16


I just downloaded the manual of my pc and it says i have
1 PCI Express X16 card slot
one PCI Express X1 card slot
and two PCI card slots
I hope this is what you were asking for. :grin:




gaming_wiz said:


> What I meant was the cord may be in corretly but it could be the wire it self or it could be what Fred said


ohh ill check it out


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*



DrBarney said:


> I just downloaded the manual of my pc and it says i have
> 1 PCI Express X16 card slot
> one PCI Express X1 card slot
> and two PCI card slots
> I hope this is what you were asking for. :grin:


Yes, that's what I found on Dell's site. I usually use a program like the ones above to make sure. The PCI X16 is the fastest slot, used for video. It matches the links I posted on Newegg.


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

Well i guess it all boils down to buying a new video card. Well thank you so much for your time and help, Fred. I really appreciated the help you provided me with, buddy. Thank you so much.
Gaming Wiz i would like to thank you also for your help too. Thanks to the both of you.

Have a great night gentlemen


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

You're welcome, anytime Doc! Just post back if you have any other questions.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

No problem


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

Well guys just wanted to updated you with my problem. it is now solved! it was the Graphics card... that thing was burning up lol... so i bought a GeForce 210 and everything is great again


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My Screen has PINK/GREEN lines and they keep flashing*

Excellent, glad to hear it's fixed! Appreciate you posting back, too. It's always good to know if we're on the right track and for others who may run into the same problem.


----------



## DrBarney (Jul 20, 2011)

You guys are truly Great.


----------

